# Nigel Farage the punk, and other photos the POLITICIANS don't want you to see



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2014)

These are great, and they are REAL!  (I think )

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...-photos-the-politicians-dont-want-you-to-see/


----------



## ypauly (Apr 29, 2014)

I doubt Farage would be bothered by that picture, he has a fantastic sense of humour and it just goes to show that he really is a normal bloke amongst the career politicians.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 29, 2014)

Very good


----------

